# Living soberly, righteously, and godly



## blhowes (Feb 16, 2008)

Tit 2:11-12 For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;

Some Christians use this verse to justify not smoking, drinking, dancing, etc., where etc. could almost be replaced by anything that's fun or entertaining to do. Their goal is to live soberly, righteously, and godly in this present world, which is a good goal. The means to the end is questionable.

What does it mean to deny ungodliness and worldly lusts?

What does it mean to live soberly, righteously, and godly? If evidence of such living is NOT not drinking, smoking, dancing, etc., then what barometer should we use that indicates that we are living soberly, righteously, and godly?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2008)

> what barometer should we use that indicates that we are living soberly, righteously, and godly?



The infallible word of God. What is un-sober, unrighteous and ungodly must be defined by the Bible.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 16, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > what barometer should we use that indicates that we are living soberly, righteously, and godly?
> 
> 
> 
> The infallible word of God. What is un-sober, unrighteous and ungodly must be defined by the Bible.



And specifically, the law of God.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't think sober means grim, I think it means watchful.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 16, 2008)

I too am interested in the true definition of sobriety. Is it the opposite of levity? I tend to picture sobriety as continual seriousness, is this correct?


----------



## blhowes (Feb 16, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > what barometer should we use that indicates that we are living soberly, righteously, and godly?
> 
> 
> 
> The infallible word of God. What is un-sober, unrighteous and ungodly must be defined by the Bible.


So, for starters, one characteristic of ungodliness is a lack of focus on God's law. 

Psalm 1
Psa 1:1 Blessed is the man that...
<snip> 
... his delight is in the law of the LORD; and in his law doth he meditate day and night. 

Psa 1:4 The ungodly are not so...


----------



## blhowes (Feb 16, 2008)

turmeric said:


> I don't think sober means grim, I think it means watchful.


I'd heard something like that also, or clear thinking.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 16, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> I too am interested in the true definition of sobriety. Is it the opposite of levity? I tend to picture sobriety as continual seriousness, is this correct?



Tit 2:2 That the aged men be sober, grave, temperate, sound in faith, in charity, in patience. 

Here's what Gill says:

Tit 2:2 - *That the aged men be sober,.... *Or "vigilant", and watchful over themselves, their conduct and conversation, lest being evil, it should be drawn into an example by younger persons: this is to be understood not of men in office, of presbyters or elders; for their characters are described in the preceding chapter; but of men in years, of ancient men, that are professors of religion, and members of churches: who should also be 

He speaks of levity in his comments about the word grave:

*grave;* in their behaviour, speech, and dress; levity of conversation, frothy language, and airy dress, are very unbecoming aged persons:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2008)

Thomas Boston, "Of Sin in General" in his _Works_, Vol. 1, pp. 262-263:



> Of all the glorious and benign constellations of the divine attributes which shine in the law of God, his holiness hath the brightest lustre. God is righteous in all his ways, and holy in all his works: but the most precious and venerable monument of his holiness is the law. This is a true draught of his image, and a clear copy of his nature and will. It is the perspicuous rule of our duty, without any blemish or imperfection. See what a high encomium the apostle gives it, "The commandment is holy, just, and good," Rom 7:12. It enjoins nothing but what is absolutely good, without the least mixture and tincture of evil. It is a full and complete rule, in nothing defective, and in nothing superfluous, but comprehends the whole duty of man. The sum of it is set down by the apostle, Titus 2:11. We are _to live soberly, i.e._ we are to abstain from every thing that may blemish and stain the excellency of our reasonable nature. We are to live _righteously_. This respects the state and situation wherein God hath placed us in the world for the advancing of his glory. It includes and comprehends in it all the respective duties we owe to others, to whom we are united by the bands of nature, of civil society, or of spiritual communion. And we are to live _godly_, which takes in all the internal and outward duties which we owe to God, who is the Sovereign of our spirits, whose will must be the rule, and his glory the end of all our actions. In short, the law is so contrived and framed, that abstracting from the authority of the Lawgiver, its holiness and goodness lays an eternal obligation upon us to obey its dictates. Now, sin is directly and formally a contrariety to the infinite sanctity and purity of God; consisting in a not doing what the law commands, or in doing that which it expressly forbids; and God cannot look upon it, but with infinite detestation, Hab 1:13. He cannot but hate that which is opposite to the glory of his nature, and to the lustre of all his perfections.



Thomas Taylor, _An Exposition of Titus_, pp. 190-191:



> Doct. 2. Where the gospel brings salvation to any person, it looks for return of some recompense, namely that it be entertained with sobriety, righteousness, and godliness, which are the three graces which go hand in hand, every one looking at another.
> 
> Sobriety keeps the house, and moderates the mind at home; righteousness looks forth and gives every man his due abroad; piety looks up to God and gives Him His right. Sobriety preserves, and is content with its own state and portion. Righteousness preserves, and is content that other men enjoy their estate and portion. Piety preserves, and is willing that God's part be reserved unto him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonoftheday (Feb 17, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > > what barometer should we use that indicates that we are living soberly, righteously, and godly?
> ...



This is such a significant thing that is lost whenever an understanding of God's Moral Law is taught. I was raised very much with this dont drink, dont smoke, dont chew, dont gamble, but always told the Law is OT stuff. 

(It's kinda funny that the same Sunday school teachers who taught me that would often say "Can you believe so-n-so said that dancing was a sin, I'd like to see him show me that in the bible.")


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2008)

"In marriage, it holds from being drowned in carnal delight"


What's wrong with carnal delight in marriage? That sounds pretty good.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 17, 2008)

Andrew,
Thanks for your response. 


VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thomas Taylor, _An Exposition of Titus_, pp. 190-191:
> Sobriety keeps the house, and moderates the mind at home; righteousness looks forth and gives every man his due abroad; piety looks up to God and gives Him His right. Sobriety preserves, and is content with its own state and portion. Righteousness preserves, and is content that other men enjoy their estate and portion. Piety preserves, and is willing that God's part be reserved unto him.
> 
> Again, sobriety must go before, as a nurse of the other two; for he who deals not soberly cannot deal justly, but deprives men of their due. Righteousness without godliness is but atheism, and a beautiful abomination; and piety without righteousness is but hypocrisy. How absurd it is to be precise in dealing with man, and careless how wickedly we deal with God!
> ...


I especially like this part, and what followed. Neat how it all ties together.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Andrew,
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> ...



 I really like Taylor's exposition of this passage; I found it sweet reading last night. He continues on for a number of pages, but I didn't have the energy to keep typing. But thanks for the encouragement to read it, and I'm glad if it was a blessing to you, brother.


----------



## MW (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Manton has an excellent series of sermons on Titus 2:11-14 in vol. 16 of his Works. His definition of sobriety is "the moderation of our affections in the pursuit and use of all earthly things" (p. 120). He applies this definition to pleasures and recreations, sleep, pasttime, meats and drinks, and the necessary supports of human life, pomp and apparel, and the cares of this world. He provides much wisdom from heaven for life on earth.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 17, 2008)

What would be a definition of *"airy dress"?*




blhowes said:


> Tit 2:2 That the aged men be sober, grave, temperate, sound in faith, in charity, in patience.
> 
> Here's what Gill says:
> 
> ...


----------



## py3ak (Feb 17, 2008)

Would it be a fair thumbnail sketch to say this? 
We must, 
1. Take serious things seriously and have the discernment to distinguish the important from the trivial (soberly)
2. Direct our lives according to the rule of God's word (righteously)
3. Do all that we do unto the Lord, in the consciousness of being His servants and standing before His face (godly)


----------

